# New here



## Kathy0703 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and thought this would be the ideal place to come for some wisdom and experience when looking for answers in relation to our dream of moving to Italy.
So my hubby and I have long dreamed of retiring to Italy, then Brexit hit and well, we all know how that hit us! 
I am wondering if any of you have any advice and/or experience of applying for a European passport and if it would be worthwhile? My grandad was Irish, therefore I can apply to go on the foreign birth records and then apply for an Irish passport. Do you know if I was to go down this route if I would still only be entitled to live in Italy for the same 3 out of 6 months and would the same apply to my husband who is English with no claims to a European passport. I have trawled a lot of websites and there seems to be conflicting information. We are looking to retire in 3 years and so have some time to prepare. Many thanks for reading and I would appreciate any advice or pointing in the right direction online.
Best wishes
Kathy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you to our Italy section as you are asking some specific questions about moving to Italy.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're Irish you'd have full rights to retire or work in the EU. That applies also to spouses.









Your non-EU spouse and children's residence rights in the EU - Your Europe


You are an EU citizen moving to another EU country to live, work or study? Your spouse, children and grandchildren can join you, even if they are not EU nationals.




europa.eu





Answer the questions and you'll end up with



> If your EU spouse is a pensioner
> If your EU spouse is a pensioner living in another EU country, you can stay there with them if they have sufficient income to live without needing income support and comprehensive health insurance for the whole family in that country.


----------

